# Lets Make A Middle Weight 1958 Black Phantom!.



## Jeff54 (May 16, 2016)

This poor guy got hosed. And now that he knows it, he's out to hose another: $1,600
http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/col/bik/5588768079.html
:


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2016)

Why do you say middleweight? The springer is all jacked up though.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 16, 2016)

Picnic basket not included?!!! No sale!


----------



## Jeff54 (May 16, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Why do you say middleweight? The springer is all jacked up though.



1st photo I put in there, take another looky, look, where's waldo? {grin}

Hint: It's actually the super duper rare, rarest rare of them all, was originally painted white as a December 1958 Schwinn corvette 5 speed. ,,

That is, it's no more a Black phantom, than a friggen 5 speed corvette, but whoever built it, would say different. {wink}


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2016)

Put my glasses on. Gawd, what an abortion!


----------



## Jeff54 (May 16, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Put my glasses on. Gawd, what an abortion!





Yup near as I can tell from photo, the only Chicago Schwinn on it is the middle weight frame, sprocket and the seat post clamp, fork is Chinese crapper, paint is wrong, exaggerated too wide and long, the rest is rust bucket crap.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 16, 2016)

That bike makes the original 1949 Phantom I picked up yesterday for less money look great!


----------



## Jeff54 (May 16, 2016)

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 318008 1949 Phantom I picked up yesterday for less money look great!





Well of course you paid less for that bike, duh, no brainier!. Is yours built on an Panther II , Corvette, or Jaguar frame? I think NOT!

And don't you know, it cost plenty more for black phantoms that get  exaggerated rattle can painted over flamboyant colors built on 3 speed frames?

It's rare beyond reason! {grin}  Actually I haven't seen anybody try and pull that one off before. Ha, ha ha!


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2016)

Is there a chance that someone from the same gene pool will step up and buy that restroyed POS?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 17, 2016)

We should have a category on here for "Best Worst Phantom". I've seen some contenders and this would be one of them! V/r Shawn


----------



## CrazyDave (May 17, 2016)

Well the posting is deleted, either he sold it or got tired of people contacting him and laughing.....


----------



## Jeff54 (May 17, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Well the posting is deleted, either he sold it or got tired of people contacting him and laughing.....





Actually, no, I've been communicating with the guy. bottom line is, he's loved riding it got plenty positive comments when owning, and all the data I gave him, dropped his friggen heart. He had it @ $2,500 until I gave him the dope. and it's not easy, explain to somebody who got conned. their 'precious' ain't solid gold nor magical is touchy subject to play wit and not insult the owner. .

Now he's in a quandary, realized he'd gotten taken. realizes that for all this time, all the thumbs up were a delusion because it's been a fake throughout.


He's debating the concept of removing the black phantom decal.
So, I advised him that, rather, try again @ $400, honestly, as a home-made fantasy replica, go for it and lower it until somebody comes along who wants it for the same reasons he'd enjoyed, 'the looks, attention, etc.'

Otherwise he'd be perpetuating what's now caused distress, why and how he acquired this bike,  civil fraud. 

That's not easy, I expect, for anybody.


Yet I'm also wondering about that paint job.. Who's doing that? the way its details are somewhat exaggerated, longer darts on the bars, bigger triangle on forks, fatter pin striping, I see that on repaints so often. WTF is up wit dat? Is it just very common for peps who repaint to accidently exaggerate it a bit, or, somebodies signature? Maybe it's what the ebay sellers are pushing wit their stencil kit?

I'm kind-a thinking, as it's the first middle weight fantasy I've seen, somehow that smaller frame makes the other features pop. And so, on his behalf, even if he ends up dumping it for $200, and I don't want it for that. Nor would I attempt to drive him down so I could get the usable parts cheap.. {disclaimer: if I discovered it for $100 bucks and had no prior interaction with seller , yeah duh, I'd buy. but otherwise, I'm not a trickster, and would never interact to take advantage of something like this. I.E. my dumb A morals prohibits my ability to drill the guy down to nothing. } so,, I vote for, the 'Best Worst Phantom' list. [grin]


----------



## CrazyDave (May 17, 2016)

Ill give him $200 for it...hell I might go 3....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 17, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> Actually, no, I've been communicating with the guy. bottom line is, he's loved riding it got plenty positive comments when owning, and all the data I gave him, dropped his friggen heart. He had it @ $2,500 until I gave him the dope. and it's not easy, explain to somebody who got conned. their 'precious' ain't solid gold nor magical is touchy subject to play wit and not insult the owner. .
> 
> Now he's in a quandary, realized he'd gotten taken. realizes that for all this time, all the thumbs up were a delusion because it's been a fake throughout.
> 
> ...



I'm sure that there were many people laughing at him like a bunch of snobs. Kind of sad to think that you have something that you love only to find out its not what you thought it was. Glad you let him down easy on it instead of being a prick like most probably have been to the guy..

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 17, 2016)

Wish we could find out who sold it to him...that's the fudgeer that needs the bicycle witch hunt 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDave (May 17, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> This poor guy got hosed. And now that he knows it, he's out to hose another: $1,600
> QUOTE]
> Well I guess the story changed quite a bit...


----------



## Jeff54 (May 17, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Well I guess the story changed quite a bit...




It did, when it was $2,500 I gave him all the dope to see what it is. he dumped that ad after having realized he got conned. But yesterday I see's it's up for $1,600. so after me posts it here, I advised more and offered some moral reasoning about perpetuation the con. So, he changed some wording but, realized it maintains the con so, pulled it again..

I fell sorry for the guy, offered he just keep and enjoy the attention but,  apparently the wife is tried of looks-ing at it. Not sure but, possibly the guy is going to take a big hit, like paid $2,500 for a 2-400 bike, lost 2 grand instantly. And so, I hope he can get something and advised trying $400 and walking it down till it moves.

2nd the vote for the witch hunt on the con artist who made it!


----------



## bricycle (May 17, 2016)

Looks like a Monark Yoke


----------



## CrazyDave (May 17, 2016)

Ill give $200 and shipping, I kinda like it.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 17, 2016)

What do you Schwinn guys have to say about this antique Phantom "builted on 1950"?
http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/col/bik/5565729284.html


----------



## Jeff54 (May 17, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> What do you Schwinn guys have to say about this antique Phantom "builted on 1950"?
> http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/col/bik/5565729284.html




Yeah that guy has been trying to dump his POS for a few years, responds harshly to input. . He's a dope and thinks he built and painted up  a gold mine..

Note his special package discount, buy both and get nothing off deal, lol.

strangely, unlike California, yet Florida has all the good and or same  reasons to own Cruisers, there aint  near as many takers round these here parts. Hence it's a tough market, and more so for spoof rebuilds., his paint job and pacific cycles fenders is even worse than the other.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 17, 2016)

Ooohhh! I like that one on the Naples CL. The hole where the horn used to be can be used as a coin slot to save for original parts.


----------



## bricycle (May 17, 2016)

just spit up in my mouth....


----------



## Maskadeo (May 17, 2016)

Geez, another middle weight Phantom. They are coming out of the woodwork!!!:eek:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Schwinn-Phantom-Bicycle-Bike-Complete-/381632944466?nav=SEARCH


----------

